# Problem working with Dev-C++ version 4.9.9.2



## multicoder (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi All,
Recently I installed Dev-C++ version 4.9.9.2 on my syste, but I cant compile the code succesfuly.I get the error "The system can not find the file specified" in the compiler window at the bottom.
But I havnt installed TC on my system,Is that possible reason to this problem..?
Please tel me, am I right?
I am very much comfortable with turbo C,C++ dat blue look envirnment, but culd not locate the problem wid this Dev C++, as I am working with some other technology!


----------



## RChandan (Feb 5, 2009)

DevCPP comes with mingw, so TC is not necessary. You probably have a corrupt installation, or one where the mingw port is corrupt. Try re-installing it, or you can also try the Code::Blocks IDE at www.codeblocks.org That is a very good IDE too.

And oh yeah, get out of that blue looking environment for good, and try the professional tools used in the industry. Having been in the software industry for 5 years now, with 2 years at TCS as a mainframe programmer, I can testify that the things we do in school and college, and the way we do them, does not remotely resemble what we do in practice in the industry.

Also, a friendly piece of advice (if and only if you are a student who is beginning to program. If you're not, or have turned to DevCPP, or C++ for that matter, purely out of a fancy, then don't read on).

Dump C++. Today, you walk into any company, and  chances are your field of expertise will be according to the split up here:

1. Java/J2EE/Struts/Spring/EJB/WebSphere/Weblogic/RAD/RSA stuff
2. dotNET development/ (ASP.NET websites + Windows Clients)
3. Mainframes (CICs/COBOL/DB2/ENDEVOR etc.)
4. SAP stuff
5. Pure Database Work (Oracle, Sybase etc.)
6. Web development with PHP etc. (this is also very low in the big Indian IT companies)

Classical C++ is dead (less than 5% of application development today), and learning Kanitkar's algorithms, and his cool console app tricks to read a disk MBR with low level C/C++ is a waste of time and effort. Don't do it.

Whether you are beginning to develop, or are intermediate, it's crucial to have knowledge in what the industry demands. Get a Java/.NET IDE setup, make yourself ultra proficient in both of them, and you'll thank me for this little piece of advise when you enter the industry.


----------



## multicoder (Feb 5, 2009)

Thank very much Chandan!Want to reply in details..wil do dat tomorow whn wil come to office..!

Hi, 
 First of all thank you for the frank but valuable suggestion!Can u help me out for little bit more on this..?I think u figured out my problem to some extent too, so I am trying to explain my position or point of view here in detail.
I  did my graduation from one of the best engineering college , K J Somaiya .I was a brilliant  student thrugh school  days too.I had secured PCM 94% in XIIth.But later during my 2nd year due to family problem n some health problem too I  got sliped off the track slightly.But I knw its nt worth blaming the situation anywhere for something.
So I just want to do  the best possible with my career with whaterver I am today or offcourse improving it if needed in any case , during this  present conditions.
At the starting I struggled to get the job in IT( Since I always dreamt of being as an software engineer !though I did eng from EXTC stream!!), but I managed to get one though its v  poor one! But here also I am doing my best! And  also they are pretty much happy with my performance,my boss  must be thanking to recession otherewise the somaiyati guy like me wuld never had came to such organization..!!
Currently I am working on php (the lowest level of techn in IT as u said!), 
I am intermediately proficient in java but I knw its not enough.I dnt hav work ex in java! SO iniatialy I thought to get it by doing my own project , so had installed netbeans on my laptop too! But I culd not get proper guidance  so I left dat idea n started with C++,Becoz I thought it wil be easy for me to get proficient on C++ quickly and suceedingly  to get the job in some good MNC on 1+ yr expeieance !
But as u said its not worth doing that!So plz suggest me wht shld I do to improve my career path……ur suggestion is anticipated..


----------



## rottzy (Mar 14, 2009)

well... RChandan, i do get a point 4m u thr.. i jus cant seem 2 compile a C program & see the output in code:blocks.. it simply says tat it has 2 build the file , "file not built, do U want 2 build it now" it tried going wit "yes" but with no success.. can u figure it out 4 me ?!

wat is my mistake here?!


----------

